# Interesting New DVD for archiving data - Lasts 1000 years



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 11, 2011)

In case you did not know, many professionals have expressed serious skepticism over the longevity of a DVD being used to backup data. Supposedly there is a new kind of disk coming out at the end of the year that requires as a special drive to burn ( the laser is stronger ) but will be able to be read by any drive that can read DVD+R discs. The drives and disks are really fairly cheap considering the amount of photos you could place onto one. Cheaper than buying HDDs or thousands of regular CDs.

Store | Millenniata | The First Permanent File Backup Disc That Lasts Forever


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2011)

It doesn't say a disc will last 1000 years. It say's it will last _*UP TO*_ 1000 years. :lmao:



> last up to 1000 years.



Oh, and 1000 years is well short of 'forever'. :er:


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's lawyer speak for it will last 1,000 years.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> It doesn't say a disc will last 1000 years. It say's it will last _*UP TO*_ 1000 years. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, just like those new fluorescent bulbs were supposed to last like 7 years. I haven't had one in my kitchen last more than 6 months yet.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 11, 2011)

The DOD did a test though in which this DVD beat out every other DVD it was up against. So there is atleast verifiable proof that it will probably be the most durable disk made.


----------



## Orrin (Oct 12, 2011)

The DVD may last a long time, but 50 years from now what are you going to use to read it?  The technology changes very fast and no-one knows what storage mechanism will be around then!

As an example, suppose you had important data on a 5 1/4 or 8 inch floppy..how would you read it today?


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 12, 2011)

there'll be something better in 10 years so why bother looking that far forward using existing technology?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2011)

This new 1,000-year archival DVD recording system will be JUST the ticket for recording all the episodes of Jersey Shore and Glee and X Factor onto uber-archival discs...so that,well, you know, historians and educators of the future will be able to show their students that idiocy and a love for the lowbrows is, "an historical reality going back to at least the early twenty-first century."


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2011)

jersay shore hahahaha, 

seriously, 20 years there will be no technology available on running workstation/machines to recover your data from your dvd so there is no point or doing it.

You will pray to find an old dvd drive in a dusty shelf box.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2011)

ghache said:


> jersay shore hahahaha,
> 
> seriously, 20 years there will be no technology available on running workstation/machines to recover your data from your dvd so there is no point or doing it.
> 
> You will pray to find an old dvd drive in a dusty shelf box.



Here is only 700 years into the future:


----------



## Orrin (Oct 12, 2011)

ghache said:


> jersay shore hahahaha,
> 
> seriously, 20 years there will be no technology available on running workstation/machines to recover your data from your dvd so there is no point or doing it.
> 
> You will pray to find an old dvd drive in a dusty shelf box.



And if you DID find that old dvd drive, you would also need to find and old operating system that has drivers for it!!


----------

